# Big *** dishes



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Do people still use those big *** dishes from the 80's. The ones that were 8 to 12 feet wide?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes... go to the FTA forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. Usually it named as BUD - big ugly dish.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Regarding those big dishes, I saw the funniest thing the other day. There's a run down Bradley gas station in Denver and it has at least 3 of those huge dishes hanging off the building. The building is tiny - just large enough for one person inside. I don't know why a tiny gas station needs 3 huge dishes but it was hillarious looking :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Post a picture so we all can :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yes. Usually it named as BUD - big ugly dish.


Or by those who remember them fondly

BUD -- Big Useful Dishes

From the bygone days of watching Johnny Carson unedited backfeeds (the in-commercial banter was beyond priceless) and live sports and pre-encrypted Movie Channels.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't see it that contradictional; - regardless its ugliness, they are useful (and I keep one 10' mesh in my closet ).


----------



## JackDW001 (Oct 2, 2009)

prospect60 said:


> Or by those who remember them fondly
> 
> BUD -- Big Useful Dishes
> 
> From the bygone days of watching Johnny Carson unedited backfeeds (the in-commercial banter was beyond priceless) and live sports and pre-encrypted Movie Channels.


I also have very fond memories of those big dishes. Loves scanning the sky for those wild feeds just to see what was out there. I really do miss my BUD ( and I am not talking beer  ).


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Yes. Usually it named as BUD - big ugly dish.


Yeah, tell me about it. Got an 8 footer (mesh) on the roof. Was on the house when purchased in '96. Boy I wish I could get rid of it!:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish97 said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. Got an 8 footer (mesh) on the roof. Was on the house when purchased in '96. Boy I wish I could get rid of it!:


I would post ad in local newspaper - check how many BUD hunters will come to remove it for free .


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

P Smith said:


> I would post ad in local newspaper - check how many BUD hunters will come to remove it for free .


I may try that. Thanks!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Don't use a 20th-century technology (newspapers) to get rid of your 20th-century leftovers! Try Freecycle. It's free. http://www.freecycle.org


----------

